# Car won't start, AC compressor? AC delete kit?



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

Got in my car this morning and it barely turns over. Battery is at full charge. One of the pullies probably finally siezed. I've been smelling rubber into the car and I think it's mostly when I had the rear defrost on. Guess this would also explain my bad gas mileage lately. I am guessing it's the ac compressor but won't know until the belt is off later today. Hoping it's the alternator since that's a cheaper fix. My question is, do they make a AC delete kit? I only ask because I assume a compressor is pretty expensive if that's what it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

well most places like autozone, advance, napa, sell shorter belts because some base models dont come with ac so a shorter belt can b purchased, that is what i would do because if you sell the car some one might want ac for it


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

87z24shortbed said:


> well most places like autozone, advance, napa, sell shorter belts because some base models dont come with ac so a shorter belt can b purchased, that is what i would do because if you sell the car some one might want ac for it



Hmm. Might work, but I still would have to remove the compressor I am assuming. I'd think that would be a tight fit.


----------



## dysfunction8 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm actually doing the complete opposite to my car. I'm putting an A/C in this weekend (hopefully). 87z is correct. With the shorter belt, you wont even have to remove the A/C compressor. Just route it from the alternator to the idler pulley to the crank pulley and you shouldn't have any clearance issues.


----------



## 87z24shortbed (Feb 18, 2009)

that is correct dysfunction


----------

